# Consumo de energia para el arranque de un motor



## jorgeortiz (Sep 19, 2007)

Hola compañeros, necesito saber cuanto es en consumo de energia para motores industriales de todp tipo y como podria eliminar el pico antes de que este se estabilice

gracias


----------



## capitanp (Sep 20, 2007)

mirar hoja de dato del fabricante


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2007)

La intensidad en el momento de arranque puedee estar entre 3 a 7 veces la nominal.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16138.html


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Sep 26, 2007)

En la industria   cuando el motor supera los 50 HP sobre todo en turbinas,  se utilizan arrancadores suaves, estos varían el voltaje de arranque del motor  de un 60% hasta que llega al 100% aprox.  Con una rampa que se puede ajustar en el aparato, pero  al no ser utilizado arrancador suave las protecciones quedan muertas por el gran pico de corriente  en el arranque.


----------

